# Bladder Biopsy



## mfontanoza

Hello,

What surgical CPT code is used for a bladder biopsy done percutaneously using 77012, CT guidance?

Thank you!


----------



## rajkumark

Since bladder is in retroperitoneal area, I would suggest 49180 provided if the diagnosis related to mass or nodule with 77012 for CT guidance.

Please add your inputs.

Regards,


----------



## preserene

It is perfect abdominal but it is not retroperitoneal. But the cod edescription says retroperitoneal or abdominal .So the code is the same but what about modifier -26.
Thank you


----------



## preserene

What about 10022 , instead of 49180, because we are not sure of a "MASS" there.
more over it is a very superficial just supra pubic organ just below the skin and subcut and thin facia, when it is full bladder no intervening tissues or organ when it is full. We can make a full bladder and take a biopsy (CT guided)!


----------



## Grintwig

Do you have a more complete OP note?
Since you are dealing with the urinary system your code will probably have to come from the 50000 range. I see a percutaneous renal biopsy but that is the kidney and not the bladder.
I think more info from the OP note would help others in their attempt to help you


----------



## mfontanoza

Thank you all for your replies.  A source of mine referred to their 3M software and came up with code 52204 & 77012 (the description also indicates that any R S & I is separately billable).  I understand that the approach does not state percutaneous but I'm going with it until further research.

I appreciate you all!

Marci


----------



## Hari Prasadh

Percutaneous biopsy:

A biopsy in which a needle is inserted and a tissue sample removed through the *skin.*

So, code 52204 is incorrect as these procedures are done "transurethral".

Correct codes would be 49180 & 77012.

Harish, CCS, CPC


----------



## mfontanoza

I disagree with 49180.  Best bet is to use the unlisted urinary procedure, 53899 (+77012) since there is no appropriate CPT code available.  

Again, thank you for your input.


----------

